# Complete Beethoven Piano Sonatas - Recommendations?



## Oreb

Looking for a complete set of these - I've loved the late sonatas for years but have explored no further.

It's a crowded field and I'd be grateful for your recommendations.

Sound doesn't matter as much as performance (i.e. if there is an acknowledged classic in mono, that's fine).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ukko

Who do you like among those you have heard? The range of interpretation is wide, not all flavors will suit you.


----------



## Guest

Hello Oreb. I think your (re)quest is a holy one, but the paths are rocky, even if (as some fools will suggest) they might lead to Mt Olympus. However, may I propose one very bumpy, badly metaled but fascinating road in the guise of this collection (for no other reason than I have a penchant for a piano sound that I crudely term as plinky-plonky HIP 19thC saloon bar):
http://www.claves.ch/categories/pia...in-addition-the-three-bonn-kurfursten-sonatas


----------



## Ukko

TalkingHead said:


> Hello Oreb. I think your (re)quest is a holy one, but the paths are rocky, even if (as some fools will suggest) they might lead to Mt Olympus. However, may I propose one very bumpy, badly metaled but fascinating road in the guise of this collection (for no other reason than I have a penchant for a piano sound that I crudely term as plinky-plonky HIP 19thC saloon bar):
> http://www.claves.ch/categories/pia...in-addition-the-three-bonn-kurfursten-sonatas


At least some of the pianists represented there are excellent. However this comment in the write-up seems suspect:

"Serious pianists study every aspect of these works in minute detail; virtually everything is taken into account except those instruments which inspired Beethoven, and which he had in mind when he composed."

There is some evidence that Beethoven did _not_ have contemporary instruments "in mind when he composed", beyond keeping the notes within their range.


----------



## Guest

I love Wilhelm Kempff, especially in the earlier sonatas. He has both a mono and a stereo cycle available, and both are good. He is not as impressive, though, in the late sonatas. His Hammerklavier is not one of my favorites. I really enjoy Maurizio Pollini for the late sonatas. If you like period instrument recordings, then I highly recommend Ronald Brautigam's recordings of all of the sonatas, as well as the rest of Beethoven's solo keyboard works, on a fortepiano on the BIS label. I have a few of these already, and love them - he also has excellent recordings of Haydn's and Mozart's sonatas.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Doc, for that. I also have Pollini for the LvB late stuff (though he's no HIPster, geddit?), and a happy customer I am. [insulting text removed] I still recommend this collection I mentioned in post #3; there's no one 'star' but a bunch of _exécutants_.


----------



## KenOC

Here's a place to look for comments on a lot of sets:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/richpub/sy...ZP1D2U2Q1EK/ref=cm_sylt_byauthor_title_full_5


----------



## DavidA

I'd recommend Kempff's 1950s recording. Better than the later ones where K's virtuosity was going a bit. A great all round set for me, although there are many, many alternatives.
BTW Kempff's set comes as a very, very cheap download from Amazon.
If you want something compelling but unorthodox try Gould, but avoid the Appassionata!


----------



## moody

Oreb said:


> Looking for a complete set of these - I've loved the late sonatas for years but have explored no further.
> 
> It's a crowded field and I'd be grateful for your recommendations.
> 
> Sound doesn't matter as much as performance (i.e. if there is an acknowledged classic in mono, that's fine).
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Why go for a complete set at all ?
There are stunning performances by pianists who did not record a complete set.


----------



## Forte

moody said:


> Why go for a complete set at all ?
> There are stunning performances by pianists who did not record a complete set.


I suppose it's because of consistency in the style of performance. Beethoven was, after all, the same guy, who happened to write 32 extraordinary but pretty different piano sonatas. Of course, then there are lots of pianists who recorded most of the Beethoven sonatas, just not all of them. Sviatoslav Richter comes to mind, and he was an excellent interpreter to begin with, in general.


----------



## KenOC

If somebody's on a tight budget, the entire sonata cycle can be had as a download for eight bucks. These are the Jeno Jando Naxos recordings. Good sound, and Jando is not to be sneezed at -- he can be a bit dry but has a unique way with this music that is always accurate and faithful.

http://www.amazon.com/Virtual-Box-S..._shvl_album_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1376963408&sr=301-2


----------



## Oreb

Thanks everyone!

Not sure how to do multiple quotes in a post, so:

*Who do you like among those you have heard? The range of interpretation is wide, not all flavors will suit you.
*

I have and very much enjoy the late sonatas by Pollini, but that's all.

*may I propose one very bumpy, badly metaled but fascinating road in the guise of this collection*

Thank you  It may be a bit idiosyncratic for a first purchase?

*Here's a place to look for comments on a lot of sets*

Cheers!

*Why go for a complete set at all ?*

I think Forte's post nailed it, but also cost.

Any more thoughts will be appreciated. I'll let you know what I decide


----------



## Itullian

FWIW
My favorite cycles are Gilels, Kempff, Arrau.


----------



## KenOC

Itullian said:


> FWIW
> My favorite cycles are Gilels, Kempff, Arrau.


Note that the Gilels cycle isn't quite complete due to his death, but it is quite excellent. One of the very best.


----------



## maestro57

VLADIMIR ASHKENAZY.

I have his complete Decca recordings of the piano sonatas and, IMHO, he interprets all 32 better than Barenboim, Arrau, Pollini, Kempff, etc.


----------



## Oreb

Itullian said:


> FWIW
> My favorite cycles are Gilels, Kempff, Arrau.


 The Arrau interests me. I noticed he *wasn't* included on the Amazon guide by KenOC. Any particular reason for that?


----------



## KenOC

Only that nobody commented on it.


----------



## Schumann

Steven Osborne & Friedrich Gulda


----------



## Itullian

Oreb said:


> The Arrau interests me. I noticed he *wasn't* included on the Amazon guide by KenOC. Any particular reason for that?


I have no idea. It's always been a favorite of mine. I like Arrau's tone and
weight. Very profound, I think. Gravitas.
But I like Giulini and Klemperer as conductors too.


----------



## joen_cph

The field is indeed crowded, and in the end it´s a matter of finding one´s own preferences based on reseach. You might benefit from these earlier threads:

http://www.talkclassical.com/19899-my-next-beethoven-piano.html
http://www.talkclassical.com/13717-best-cheapest-beethoven-sonata.html
http://www.talkclassical.com/25278-opinions-brilliant-classics-beethoven.html

I´d suggest that you try to listen to a lot of recordings of a couple of selected sonatas that are very different from each other (maybe 1, 23, 31, 32 for instance) and try to find the playing and instrumental style that suits you best. Overall, there´s much enjoyment in collecting individual recordings too, of course.


----------



## moody

Forte said:


> I suppose it's because of consistency in the style of performance. Beethoven was, after all, the same guy, who happened to write 32 extraordinary but pretty different piano sonatas. Of course, then there are lots of pianists who recorded most of the Beethoven sonatas, just not all of them. Sviatoslav Richter comes to mind, and he was an excellent interpreter to begin with, in general.


Yes,if Beethoven was consistent throughout and you have pointed out that the sonatas are very different. If you have a tight budget (see KenOC) buy them as you go,if you really want Jeno Jando great,but you'll get what you've paid for !


----------



## apricissimus

moody said:


> Yes,if Beethoven was consistent throughout and you have pointed out that the sonatas are very different. If you have a tight budget (see KenOC) buy them as you go,if you really want Jeno Jando great,but you'll get what you've paid for !


I like the Jando cycle. I paid much more than $8 for it many years ago, and I've never regretted it.


----------



## ptr

I have personally never been a only "one" of anything kind of guy! There are two cycles that I think constantly appeal to me as seen as "a whole" and that is Claudio Arrau on Philips and especially Annie Fischer on hungaroton! The latter always finds me smiling when I hear her play! There might me technically more proficient pianists who have embraced Beethoven's complete piano sonatas, but for me none are more musical!

/ptr


----------



## Ukko

KenOC said:


> Note that the Gilels cycle isn't quite complete due to his death, but it is quite excellent. One of the very best.


I don't know how accessible the Gilels recordings are - especially as a set - but enthusiastically agree on their excellence.

The OP's tolerance for 'historical' sound hasn't been ascertained yet either. The obvious set (from the 78s era) is the Schnabel, of which there are several incarnations, but only one set of recordings. Not so obvious is the Heidsieck set, excellent 'central' interpretations, in mediocre sound by today's standards.


----------



## moody

Hilltroll72 said:


> I don't know how accessible the Gilels recordings are - especially as a set - but enthusiastically agree on their excellence.
> 
> The OP's tolerance for 'historical' sound hasn't been ascertained yet either. The obvious set (from the 78s era) is the Schnabel, of which there are several incarnations, but only one set of recordings. Not so obvious is the Heidsieck set, excellent 'central' interpretations, in mediocre sound by today's standards.


He said that performance was more important than sound---go back to the start and do not pass "Go".
But with Heidsieck you get champagne of course.


----------



## Vaneyes

Another vote for Friedrich Gulda. :tiphat:

View attachment 23203


----------



## Ukko

Vaneyes said:


> Another vote for Friedrich Gulda. :tiphat:
> 
> View attachment 23203


Gulda's Beethoven is not 'representative', but it is interesting. He is not big on drama, so the 'power' sonatas (Opp. 13, 57...) may feel somewhat lightweight and/or facile, but most of the sonatas before Op. 31 work very well, as do some others. Depending on how your mind processes these things, Gulda's Beethoven may seem like a natural progression from Mozart's sonatas.


----------



## realdealblues

I have about 15 or so complete cycles on CD.

My favorite is Gilels but it is incomplete. So, assuming you just want a nice complete set so that you can hear all 32 sonatas at a nice budget price...

My 1st Recommendation would be Arrau.

View attachment 23207


Arrau for me is kind of a cross between Gilels and Kempff. He's not as ferocious as Gilels and he's not as lyrical as Kempff but somewhere nicely inbetween. Sound is good and it has been released in this budget box edition.

My 2nd Recommendation would be Brendel's 2nd complete cycle.

View attachment 23206


Brendel is controversial in some circles but he did record the cycles 3 times and this 2nd cycle I feel was his best. He's been known to take more of a "thinking man's" approach to the sonatas and less emotional. Some like this approach and it has in recent years become more interesting to hear for myself. It's been released at a budget price along with the 5 Piano Concertos.

My 3rd Recommendation would be the Gulda set.



Goulda takes a nice strong approach to the piano sonatas and showcases them more as "show off" pieces. Many quicker tempos than Brendel or Arrau but Gulda has the technique to back them up. Again this set is also available in a budget box with the 5 Piano Concertos as well.

There are loads of others obviously. Great historical recordings that have been mentioned. Far different interpretations. Some more HIP or more Modern or more Classical or more Lyrical but these are more middle of the road/accessible I feel to someone wanting to explore many of the sonatas for the 1st time.


----------



## moody

realdealblues said:


> I have about 15 or so complete cycles on CD.
> 
> My favorite is Gilels but it is incomplete. So, assuming you just want a nice complete set so that you can hear all 32 sonatas at a nice budget price...
> 
> My 1st Recommendation would be Arrau.
> 
> View attachment 23207
> 
> 
> Arrau for me is kind of a cross between Gilels and Kempff. He's not as ferocious as Gilels and he's not as lyrical as Kempff but somewhere nicely inbetween. Sound is good and it has been released in this budget box edition.
> 
> My 2nd Recommendation would be Brendel's 2nd complete cycle.
> 
> View attachment 23206
> 
> 
> Brendel is controversial in some circles but he did record the cycles 3 times and this 2nd cycle I feel was his best. He's been known to take more of a "thinking man's" approach to the sonatas and less emotional. Some like this approach and it has in recent years become more interesting to hear for myself. It's been released at a budget price along with the 5 Piano Concertos.
> 
> My 3rd Recommendation would be the Gulda set.
> 
> 
> 
> Goulda takes a nice strong approach to the piano sonatas and showcases them more as "show off" pieces. Many quicker tempos than Brendel or Arrau but Gulda has the technique to back them up. Again this set is also available in a budget box with the 5 Piano Concertos as well.
> 
> There are loads of others obviously. Great historical recordings that have been mentioned. Far different interpretations. Some more HIP or more Modern or more Classical or more Lyrical but these are more middle of the road/accessible I feel to someone wanting to explore many of the sonatas for the 1st time.


I wanted to give you a like,but then you mentioned Brendel.


----------



## moody

apricissimus said:


> I like the Jando cycle. I paid much more than $8 for it many years ago, and I've never regretted it.


Then that's you happy isn't it !


----------



## realdealblues

moody said:


> I wanted to give you a like,but then you mentioned Brendel.


That's ok, I know you're not a big fan 

He seems to be a love or hate pianist and while he's not my first choice, he has been a gateway for Beethoven Sonata explorers and I know several people who wanted to explore the Sonatas "more deeply" by other interpreters after hearing him. My introduction was Ashkenazy which to many is just as "dirty" a word as Brendel when used in conjunction with Beethoven Piano Sonatas.


----------



## Ukko

realdealblues said:


> That's ok, I know you're not a big fan
> 
> He seems to be a love or hate pianist and while he's not my first choice, he has been a gateway for Beethoven Sonata explorers and I know several people who wanted to explore the Sonatas "more deeply" by other interpreters after hearing him. My introduction was Ashkenazy which to many is just as "dirty" a word as Brendel when used in conjunction with Beethoven Piano Sonatas.


Both of those pianists are, ah, interesting cases. I consider Brendel's 2nd set to be better than average. Most of the sonatas 'work' for me as he interprets them, even though there are no sensations of _this is how it should be played_.

For me there are two Ashkenazys. When he first came to the west, he was The New Great Russian Pianist, following Gilels and Richter. Not sure how that panned out - I liked what those other two guys did better - but then he became the conductor+pianist Ashkenazy, and his pianism seemed to dim, lose its edge. How much of that impression was informed by the knowledge of the duality rather than the actuality of his playing, I don't know.


----------



## Oreb

Hilltroll72 said:


> The OP's tolerance for 'historical' sound hasn't been ascertained yet either.


 Not sure how to ascertain it - if it's any indication, I have no problem with the sound on the Knapperstbusch 1956 Ring on Music & Arts or the Jelly Roll Morton recordings on JSP given the greatness of the music.

To the horror of my (much) better half, I do buy multiple versions of the music I love, and I guess I go into the sonatas with the happy expectation that my first set may not be my last.

Leaning toward the Arrau set on Decca but reading your comments with great interest.


----------



## moody

Oreb said:


> Not sure how to ascertain it - if it's any indication, I have no problem with the sound on the Knapperstbusch 1956 Ring on Music & Arts or the Jelly Roll Morton recordings on JSP given the greatness of the music.
> 
> To the horror of my (much) better half, I do buy multiple versions of the music I love, and I guess I go into the sonatas with the happy expectation that my first set may not be my last.
> 
> Leaning toward the Arrau set on Decca but reading your comments with great interest.


Then it has to be Schnabel.
Jelly Roll--I love him,started off with Cannonball Blues and Steamboat stomp.


----------



## DavidA

realdealblues said:


> I have about 15 or so complete cycles on CD.
> 
> My favorite is Gilels but it is incomplete. .


I bought one of Gilel's discs and was dismayed at how heavy handed he was.


----------



## joen_cph

Concerning Gilels, the Brilliant Classics Beethoven/Gilels box (Concertos, sonatas) often shows him at his best, with a more spontaneous mood. The Appassionata is superb, for instance.


----------



## Itullian

DavidA said:


> I bought one of Gilel's discs and was dismayed at how heavy handed he was.


That's what I love about it.


----------



## realdealblues

Itullian said:


> That's what I love about it.


Same here. By comparison, everyone else sounds like a dainty, little girl hitting the keys. There are lots of passages where I want the angry, bitter, frustrated man dealing with his hearing loss, women and his nephew to come through.


----------



## Ukko

realdealblues said:


> Same here. By comparison, everyone else sounds like a dainty, little girl hitting the keys. There are lots of passages where I want the angry, bitter, frustrated man dealing with his hearing loss, women and his nephew to come through.




There's a tad of exaggeration going on there... but a big gob of justification in the sentiment too.


----------



## Forte

I haven't heard Horowitz or Richter being called a "dainty, little girl hitting the keys" but if that suits you


----------



## kv466

DavidA said:


> If you want something compelling but unorthodox try Gould, but avoid the Appassionata!


If there was one Beethoven sonata of his I would stay away from it is the moonlight. His appasionata is the only one I can even listen to. Every other performance is either a hack or is limited in ability. But then again that is me; I'd rather hear something played 'wrong' and well than something played 'right' and poorly.


----------



## joen_cph

kv466 said:


> If there was one Beethoven sonata of his I would stay away from it is the moonlight. His appasionata is the only one I can even listen to. Every other performance is either a hack or is limited in ability. But then again that is me; I'd rather hear something played 'wrong' and well than something played 'right' and poorly.


Agree concerning his "Moonlight" as worse. 
Long ago I made a list of some recordings I liked a lot, and they included Gould in 5, 6, 8, 9, 10, 12, 16, 18, 30, 31, 32.


----------



## apricissimus

kv466 said:


> If there was one Beethoven sonata of his I would stay away from it is the moonlight. His appasionata is the only one I can even listen to. Every other performance is either a hack or is limited in ability. But then again that is me; I'd rather hear something played 'wrong' and well than something played 'right' and poorly.


What does it mean to play something right, but poorly?


----------



## Ukko

apricissimus said:


> What does it mean to play something right, but poorly?


You left off the ' '. Very important modification.


----------



## apricissimus

Hilltroll72 said:


> You left off the ' '. Very important modification.


Okay. Question still stands, with the scare quotes.


----------



## realdealblues

apricissimus said:


> What does it mean to play something right, but poorly?


Barenboim maybe?...lol. Correct notes, played with skilled hands, using poorly chosen phrasing?


----------



## Ukko

apricissimus said:


> Okay. Question still stands, with the scare quotes.


My guess is that 'right' means 'in the socially accepted manner'. I base that on GG's tendency not to heed those things.


----------



## Guest

I gave a recommendation to Oreb in post #3. I give three more, one a HIPster, and two 'mainstreamers' (as I shall call them):
a) Melvyn Tan
b) Andras Schiff
c) Stephen Kovacevich


----------



## Oreb

What does HIPster mean? (I need 25 characters? Really?)


----------



## Guest

Sorry Oreb, a silly play on words. HIP = *H*istorically *i*nformed *p*erformance.


----------



## kv466

apricissimus said:


> What does it mean to play something right, but poorly?





realdealblues said:


> Barenboim maybe?...lol. Correct notes, played with skilled hands, using poorly chosen phrasing?


'Barenboim',...that's funny. But really, RDB, what I meant was directed at those who get all worked up (particularly about no.23) about how Glenn basically disregarded how the piece is written to be played and basically did things his own way. To me, in almost all occasions, this has been for the betterment of the piece. It's directed to the nay-sayers who say it is all wrong. Perhaps. I've read many things about the Mozart concerto.24 and how that is blatantly ignored and added to yet I've never heard a better performance.

So, basically, if the piece is going to sound better for it then I don't mind changing it up. What I meant by poorly is that I am much too critical of performance and not even masters like Arrau (although he's my favorite Waldstein) or Kempff really make my blood flow. It's not all virtuosity, though. Not even my boy, Earl Wild, can really tackle the Beethoven sonatas the way I would like to hear them.

As to complete?,...my recommendation probably goes to Brendelfly although I also enjoy my Louis Lortie set much, as well.


----------



## realdealblues

I know what you meant...I was just trying to be funny with Barenboim :lol:

You know I love GG too, and I love hearing GG's takes just because it is something completely different. As Glenn said at the time with recording the Mozart Piano Sonatas how he had hoped everyone was sufficiently jaded in how they "should be played" that he could come up with an entirely new way of playing them and it would actually show the strength of the works themselves. 

Glenn thought that you could play them all sorts of different ways, and they would still sound good because those works in and of themselves were good. Those groupings of notes, no matter how fast or slow you played them or if you played them in bossa nova style or whatever, that it would still work because the work is that good.

At least that's what I always took away from it and I think the same thing applies to most music. It's the strength of the music itself that you can play it on a different instrument or in a different style or tempo or whatever and the song or composition still works and can sound cool.

I remember hearing Glenn talking about recording each movement of a work several different ways and his dream was to make them all available so you the listener could decide which takes you liked best. I always thought that was such a revolutionary idea.


----------



## quack

Any thoughts on Kodama, I think her set is complete now but i've only heard some. She seems to Have very light, ethereal performances, perhaps not very insightful though.

Not sure I would buy the Ashkenazy, it looks like he beat Beethoven up quite brutally in the process.


----------



## Ukko

quack said:


> Any thoughts on Kodama, I think her set is complete now but i've only heard some. She seems to Have very light, ethereal performances, perhaps not very insightful though.
> 
> Not sure I would buy the Ashkenazy, it looks like he beat Beethoven up quite brutally in the process.
> 
> View attachment 23330




Yeah, that shading is suggestive.


----------



## moody

apricissimus said:


> Okay. Question still stands, with the scare quotes.


Probably boringly I would guess.


----------



## tovaris

One more quote for Gilels and Arrau. I slightly prefer Gilels, so his cycle is the best for me. It really is a shame, that it's not complete.
Then Kempff ( earlier ), Gulda, Schiff. I'm not a big fan of Barenboim and Ashkenazy and cannot stand Brendel
and Gould ( although he is the ONE for me as it comes to Bach!)


----------



## Oreb

So I went with this - currently winging it's way to Australia via Amazon


----------



## realdealblues

Oreb said:


> So I went with this - currently winging it's way to Australia via Amazon
> 
> View attachment 24055


Congrats! I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Guest

Oreb said:


> So I went with this - currently winging it's way to Australia via Amazon
> View attachment 24055


Glad you made a choice, Oreb ! When you've had your fill of Arrau, you'll have plenty of other suggestions to try out, hey?
Mine were the best. Clearly. Nah, _bonne écoute_, as they say.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Arrau is good, but I wouldn't want to be without Schnabel, nor indeed Backhaus, who has a rugged earthy gruffness that I find very appealing. The best thing is definitely to get plenty of individual recordings of the different sonatas to go in tandem with a complete set. I am very fond of the recordings by Frederic Lamond. Then you have the incomparable Benno Moiseiwitsch- his Brunswick Beethoven recordings are now in an excellent 10 CD box "The Liszt Legacy" on DG, this has some previously unissued Arrau performances from the 50s, including one of the finest "Hammerklaviers" that I've ever heard. I've always felt- and playing it again this morning confirmed it- that Horowitz's recording of the "Pathetique" has never been bettered. Then there's Gieseking's mono "Moonlight" (Columbia 33CX 1073), the finest of 'em all, in my opinion. I could go on, but you get the idea! If you still play Lps, many of them can be bought incredibly cheaply, thus for a small outlay you can sample a wide range of performances and styles, which is, after all, the best way of finding out what you like- and great fun into the bargain.


----------



## WJM

I guess I'll be in minority if I say I'm a fan of Barenboim's recordings, especially the first set from 1960's and 70's.


----------



## SixFootScowl

WJM said:


> I guess I'll be in minority if I say I'm a fan of Barenboim's recordings, especially the first set from 1960's and 70's.


So. One mention of Barenboim and the thread dies for five years? No, can't be. So what about Barenboim and the Beethoven piano sonatas? The price is right. How is this set? Anyone have it beside WJM?


----------



## Guest

Fritz Kobus said:


> So. One mention of Barenboim and the thread dies for five years? No, can't be. So what about Barenboim and the Beethoven piano sonatas? The price is right. How is this set? Anyone have it beside WJM?


It was the first set I listened to all the way through, and I still enjoy it.


----------



## OperaChic

I'm thinking about getting either Brendel's second cycle from the 70s or his third from the 90s. Is there anybody who has heard both who can offer a recommendation on what might be the better choice?


----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Kobus said:


> So. One mention of Barenboim and the thread dies for five years? No, can't be. So what about Barenboim and the Beethoven piano sonatas? The price is right. How is this set? Anyone have it beside WJM?


The former EMI set ( now warner) is worth every dollar cent, go for it.


----------



## KenOC

OperaChic said:


> I'm thinking about getting either Brendel's second cycle from the 70s or his third from the 90s. Is there anybody who has heard both who can offer a recommendation on what might be the better choice?


Brendel's 1970s set (which I would be tempted to prefer) is free to stream if you're an Amazon Prime member. Otherwise, the set, including the concertos, is not terribly costly.

https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Co...=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1537764017&sr=1-1


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rogerx said:


> The former EMI set ( now warner) is worth every dollar cent, go for it.


This one?


----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Kobus said:


> This one?










Correct, now different cover like greenish with slim sleeves, I bet you this( your pic) is a thick box.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 108231
> 
> Correct, now different cover like greenish with slim sleeves, I bet you this( your pic) is a thick box.


My picture is (according to one listing on Ebay) a slipcase and three fat jewel cases. I think the set you posted is nicer as it is probably a clamshell box with sleeves, but I like having Barenboim's photo on the cover, and bought it for $12.37 plus shipping on Amazon.


----------



## Guest

Fritz Kobus said:


> My picture is (according to one listing on Ebay) a slipcase and three fat jewel cases. I think the set you posted is nicer as it is probably a clamshell box with sleeves, but I like having Barenboim's photo on the cover, and bought it for $12.37 plus shipping on Amazon.


I have the slipcase+jewel cases version. The later clamshell version (greenish) has not been remastered (AFAIK) and would sound identical and take up a lot less space. The original edition had a nice essay from Suvi Raj Grubb, the original producer (if memory serves). I don't know if it is included in the later boxed edition, but it is worth reading.


----------



## gardibolt

Arrau and Annie Fischer would be at the very top of my lists.

The well-regarded John O'Conor set is now out of print but is occasionally available cheaply (I got mine used for $12 for the whole box).


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I have most of the sonatas as done by Bruce Hungerford, unfortunately he didn't record them all. These are available in a Bach Guild $.99 download and are quite worth it. I also purchased the $.99 download of Mr Taub performing all 32 and it is ok but I find it a bit harsh at times. 

I have had the fortune of hearing many B sonatas by Mari Kodama and they are excellent however much too high priced for the likes of me. 

I'm considering the aforementioned Jando recording as I do usually appreciate his offerings.


----------



## meitei

Buchbinder, my go to guy









The contrast with Barenboim could hardly be more different.


----------



## hoodjem

A Group
Schnabel (various)
Arrau Phi
Goode None
Gilels (incompl.: 29) DG

B Group
Kovacevich EMI/Warner
Barenboim EMI
Brendel (no. 2, analogue) Philips
Lewis HM
Frank RCA/M&A
Schiff ECM
Backhaus Decca
Bavouzet Chandos

C Group
Roberts Nimbus
Brendel (no. 3, dig) Phi 
Jando Naxos
Kempff DG
Barenboim DG
O'Conor Telarc


----------



## inthemusiczone

I recently acquired the Paul Lewis set, and frankly it has blown me away. Previously I would listen to Kempff (mono), Gilels (whom I also heard play Beethoven live -- amazing), Pollini, and Richard Goode, with occasional forays to Solomon and Schnabel. But Paul Lewis has supplanted them all. One, the recorded sound is superb. Two, he doesn't "bang around", he keeps a wonderful sense of balance between the "classical" and "romantic", the Apollonian and Dionysian strains in the music. Three, his tempi always feel unerringly correct. I am completely rediscovering this music through his performances. Essential listening.


----------



## 89Koechel

-> to Fritz & Rogerx … Barenboim? Well, no thanks, for certain reasons. … I can quote a very-"old' (but still significant) review of Beeth. Pno. Sonatas, from the ol' pages of High Fidelity, and the reviewer - Harris Goldsmith. … Well, it's ... "I could say from the outset that Barenboim's recently issued album is a far-more praiseworthy enterprise than the same pianist's Concerto set with Klemperer. Nor is there any disputing the young pianist's basic talent - which is very great, indeed. … He favors expansive phrasing and slow tempos (which he is not always able to sustain in a convincing manner). Ostensibly, Barenboim's work shows a praiseworthy attempt to find hidden meaning in the music. It might be unfair on my part, but I instinctively sense that the soul-searching, here, is unctuous and untrue. I am repeatedly aware of routine, conditioned responses in the pianist's liberties, an if-it-were-good-enough for-Schnabel (Fischer, Furtwangler, Arrau)-it's-good-enough-for-me attitude. Moreover, Barenboim infuses his interpretations with a bland, meretricious 'warmth' that becomes increasingly wearisome." … Maybe we could, all, go-"back" to the Schnabel version, altho Goldsmith and others had reservations about some, slight reservations 'bout some of Artur's tempos, in a few. And, yes, Artur S did SNATCH at certain notes, at certain times … maybe to make-SURE that his "headlong" interpretations would reach their, best … ends, so to speak. I, for one, would never want to be "without" the AS interpretations, of Beethoven's piano music, in virtually any form (reissue).


----------



## hoodjem

Beethoven Piano Sonatas (complete)
*
A Group*
Schnabel (various labels)
Arrau Philips
Goode Nonesuch
Gilels (incompl.: 29) DG
*
B Group*
Kovacevich EMI/Warner
Barenboim EMI
Brendel (no. 2 from 1970-77, analogue) Philips/Decca
Lewis HM
Frank RCA/M&A
Schiff ECM
Backhaus Decca
Bavouzet Chandos


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I have most of the sonatas as done by Bruce Hungerford, unfortunately he didn't record them all. These are available in a Bach Guild $.99 download and are quite worth it. I also purchased the $.99 download of Mr Taub performing all 32 and it is ok but I find it a bit harsh at times.
> 
> I have had the fortune of hearing many B sonatas by Mari Kodama and they are excellent however much too high priced for the likes of me.
> 
> I'm considering the aforementioned Jando recording as I do usually appreciate his offerings.


I will follow my post from earlier in the year and say that I did purchase the Jando recording and like it much better than the other two I mentioned.

Now I will tell you about three freebies that will blow your mind, man! Two have been mentioned on this thread a few times. I also posted this information elsewhere.

Here are three completely free Beethoven Complete Piano Sonatas download from the Internet Archive. The Archive if you do not know is no charge content in the public domain. Meaning no longer under any copyright and therefore free to use in any way you like. These are well known sets and often mentioned in innumerable TC best threads. They are still for sale with various retailers so I have no idea why they are public domain now. The Pollini set has only been available a few years. But I don't know how these things work. I do trust that the IA is on the level and doesn't allow pirated content.

https://archive.org/details/Pollini-Beethoven-CompletePianoSonatas-2014









https://archive.org/details/Badura-Skoda-Beethoven-ThePianoSonatas1969-BsendorferImperial

View attachment 127292


https://archive.org/details/0711PianoSonataNo.29HammerklavierInBFlatOp.106III

View attachment 127293


________

So now I have many more sets of complete Beethoven Piano Sonatas than I ever intended to have. But free? Why not, I have room on my external hard drive.


----------



## KenOC

Oldhoosierdude said:


> ...Here are three completely free Beethoven Complete Piano Sonatas download from the Internet Archive. The Archive if you do not know is no charge content in the public domain. Meaning no longer under any copyright and therefore free to use in any way you like...


Very surprising indeed! I can't imagine why these sets are out there like this.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I will follow my post from earlier in the year and say that I did purchase the Jando recording and like it much better than the other two I mentioned.
> 
> Now I will tell you about three freebies that will blow your mind, man! Two have been mentioned on this thread a few times. I also posted this information elsewhere.
> 
> Here are three completely free Beethoven Complete Piano Sonatas download from the Internet Archive. The Archive if you do not know is no charge content in the public domain. Meaning no longer under any copyright and therefore free to use in any way you like. These are well known sets and often mentioned in innumerable TC best threads. They are still for sale with various retailers so I have no idea why they are public domain now. The Pollini set has only been available a few years. But I don't know how these things work. I do trust that the IA is on the level and doesn't allow pirated content.
> 
> https://archive.org/details/Pollini-Beethoven-CompletePianoSonatas-2014
> 
> View attachment 127299
> 
> 
> https://archive.org/details/Badura-Skoda-Beethoven-ThePianoSonatas1969-BsendorferImperial
> 
> View attachment 127292
> 
> 
> https://archive.org/details/0711PianoSonataNo.29HammerklavierInBFlatOp.106III
> 
> View attachment 127293
> 
> 
> ________
> 
> So now I have many more sets of complete Beethoven Piano Sonatas than I ever intended to have. But free? Why not, I have room on my external hard drive.


After listening to a dozen key sonatas and comparing, I kept only the Pollini. It doesn't replace the Jando set as my favorite, but it is close.


----------



## flamencosketches

Oldhoosierdude said:


> After listening to a dozen key sonatas and comparing, I kept only the Pollini. It doesn't replace the Jando set as my favorite, but it is close.


Really, Jando is your favorite Beethoven set? I do enjoy his pianism, but I find that a slightly surprising choice.


----------



## premont

flamencosketches said:


> Really, Jando is your favorite Beethoven set? I do enjoy his pianism, but I find that a slightly surprising choice.


Being the pianist in residence of Naxos Jando has been underrated and accused of being "Jack of all trades, and the master of none" . But actually his Beethoven and Bartok is outstanding, as is (I'm told) his Haydn and Liszt. I very well understand someone who considers his Beethoven to be top notch.


----------



## flamencosketches

I've never heard any of it, but my interest is piqued now. I'll have to seek it out. Most of the Beethoven sonata recordings I like are older, pre-digital. This could be a nice contrast.


----------



## premont

flamencosketches said:


> I've never heard any of it, but my interest is piqued now. I'll have to seek it out. Most of the Beethoven sonata recordings I like are older, pre-digital. This could be a nice contrast.


There are many very good Beethoven sonata integrals, and - if you love the music - you will find, that you have a lot of recordings to seek out. This is what happened to me, and as new and valuable recordings are still released, this is a project without end.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

flamencosketches said:


> Really, Jando is your favorite Beethoven set? I do enjoy his pianism, but I find that a slightly surprising choice.


I have listened to others that I like, Brendel's 70's set and Kodama's set are two of them. And I have the 20 that Bruce Hungerford recorded. He plays beautifully but the recording itself is uneven in sound. Somehow I settled on purchasing Jando's set. Great sonically and I like his take on things.

Edit:
Forgot I also have the cheap set of Sonatas by Taub. While I appreciate Taub's dedication and scholarship (he has written a book about the sonatas), and he is often surprisingly good at some points with his playing. However someone in the sound booth needs to move a microphone or turn a dial or something. The sound is often harsh, overloud and clanging. Like a microphone was up the rear end of the piano or something. It is however my go to version when driving.


----------



## Bigbang

KenOC said:


> If somebody's on a tight budget, the entire sonata cycle can be had as a download for eight bucks. These are the Jeno Jando Naxos recordings. Good sound, and Jando is not to be sneezed at -- he can be a bit dry but has a unique way with this music that is always accurate and faithful.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Virtual-Box-S..._shvl_album_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1376963408&sr=301-2


And even if not on a tight budget one might check with their local library services for what is offered for online streaming---Hoopla is a streaming service--and Freegal is a streaming and options for downloading to keep depending on the local library. And not sure what other options might be available but I know both have excellent choices to sample complete Beethoven sonatas.


----------



## Triplets

Oldhoosierdude said:


> After listening to a dozen key sonatas and comparing, I kept only the Pollini. It doesn't replace the Jando set as my favorite, but it is close.


I haven't heard Jando in Beethoven except the Bagatelles, which I picked up Goodwill for 99 cents. It's pretty enjoyable. 
I picked up the Pollini set a few months ago and it is now my favorite, supplanting my previous favorites of Richard Goode and Claudio Arrau. I bought the big Brendel box a couple of years ago, and I had some moldy Vox lps of his first set, so now I guess I have every Brendel recording of Beethoven to boot.
I had previously purchased Pollini in the late Sonatas and at the time I was put off by his "objective" approach-the polar opposite of Barenboim, for example-but I must have changed. I still love Arrau in the late Sonatas, where that deep rich tone and probing intellect are used in the service of the music instead of ends in and of themselves (those trills in II of Opus 111!), but Pollini has the "Scrub the varnish off the old canvas to real the vibrant colors" effect that is wonderful.


----------



## flamencosketches

Triplets said:


> I haven't heard Jando in Beethoven except the Bagatelles, which I picked up Goodwill for 99 cents. It's pretty enjoyable.
> I picked up the Pollini set a few months ago and it is now my favorite, supplanting my previous favorites of Richard Goode and Claudio Arrau. I bought the big Brendel box a couple of years ago, and I had some moldy Vox lps of his first set, so now I guess I have every Brendel recording of Beethoven to boot.
> I had previously purchased Pollini in the late Sonatas and at the time I was put off by his "objective" approach-the polar opposite of Barenboim, for example-but I must have changed. I still love Arrau in the late Sonatas, where that deep rich tone and probing intellect are used in the service of the music instead of ends in and of themselves (those trills in II of Opus 111!), but Pollini has the "Scrub the varnish off the old canvas to real the vibrant colors" effect that is wonderful.


I love Pollini's objective late Beethoven. He brings out some hard edges and angles in the music, makes it all sound so modernistic. Whether this is Beethoven's intent is another question entirely but I think the music is brilliant enough to survive a wide range of interpretations. I've just started listening to Sviatoslav Richter playing the three final sonatas and I love his more pathètique approach. It's curious, I've heard recently some saying that they don't like Arrau in the late sonatas. I would think his poetic, philosophical style would be perfect for these works, but maybe it's a case of sensory overload in these already deeply complex works.

Anyway, Jando playing the Bagatelles is a CD I'll have to seek out. I have no recordings of any Bagatelles other than Schnabel playing Für Elise.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hey there! How do the Beethoven afictionados think about Garrick Ohlsson? I got a bit excited about his interpretations  I usually don't listen to Beethoven piano sonatas since they are pretty noisy! Haha!


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

I have never heard Ohlsson outside of Chopin, but my limited impressions of him are that he's a big "power pianist" who's not afraid of swinging for the fences, but he can also be exquisitely sensitive when needed. His Beethoven sounds like it would be interesting, I'll have to see what I can find of it. 

Will I be under assault if I express the opinion that Beethoven's piano sonatas are a wee bit overrated? Yes, I really do think so! There are many that I love and think represent some of the finest piano writing of all time (Waldstein, Appassionata, Pastoral, and the last four) but a lot of them I find bland and fail to hold my interest; i.e. Tempest, Les Adieux, lots of the middle ones. I think their moniker of "New Testament of Music" is not entirely deserved; I would put that to his quartets instead. Anyway. My current favorite cycles in order: 

Gilels- There's a thread dedicated to him that I recently wrote my thoughts in; for me he does everything just right in Beethoven.

Annie Fischer- Far from perfect playing, but she gets under the skin of this music like no other IMO. The fact that she plays on an out-of-tune piano somehow adds to the poignancy.

Lortie- Not often discussed, but excellent. Definitely underpowered in parts compared to Gilels and Fischer, but the pianism is very nuanced.

Brendel- Despite his reputation for being "safe," he finds some beautiful ideas and phrasings. Not much individual personality, but maybe the best bet for a "starter" cycle. I've only heard his Decca cycle.

And then there are lots of individual recordings that I love: Solomon and Pollini's Hammerklavier, Uchida's last three, Pogorelich's No. 32, Gould's Appassionata. Richter made some recordings that have become legendary and that I really want to hear. Schnabel, Kempff, and Arrau are three big names that I don't care for in Beethoven.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

They were called "the New Testament of piano literature" by Hans von Bülow who was a pretty influential guy. With Beethoven, I mostly listen to the other works, especially quartets, pianotrios and symphonies.


----------



## flamencosketches

Allegro Con Brio said:


> I have never heard Ohlsson outside of Chopin, but my limited impressions of him are that he's a big "power pianist" who's not afraid of swinging for the fences, but he can also be exquisitely sensitive when needed. His Beethoven sounds like it would be interesting, I'll have to see what I can find of it.
> 
> Will I be under assault if I express the opinion that Beethoven's piano sonatas are a wee bit overrated? Yes, I really do think so! There are many that I love and think represent some of the finest piano writing of all time (Waldstein, Appassionata, Pastoral, and the last four) but a lot of them I find bland and fail to hold my interest; i.e. Tempest, Les Adieux, lots of the middle ones. I think their moniker of "New Testament of Music" is not entirely deserved; I would put that to his quartets instead. Anyway. My current favorite cycles in order:
> 
> Gilels- There's a thread dedicated to him that I recently wrote my thoughts in; for me he does everything just right in Beethoven.
> 
> Annie Fischer- Far from perfect playing, but she gets under the skin of this music like no other IMO. The fact that she plays on an out-of-tune piano somehow adds to the poignancy.
> 
> Lortie- Not often discussed, but excellent. Definitely underpowered in parts compared to Gilels and Fischer, but the pianism is very nuanced.
> 
> Brendel- Despite his reputation for being "safe," he finds some beautiful ideas and phrasings. Not much individual personality, but maybe the best bet for a "starter" cycle. I've only heard his Decca cycle.
> 
> And then there are lots of individual recordings that I love: Solomon and Pollini's Hammerklavier, Uchida's last three, Pogorelich's No. 32, Gould's Appassionata. Richter made some recordings that have become legendary and that I really want to hear. Schnabel, Kempff, and Arrau are three big names that I don't care for in Beethoven.


I think the epithet is "New Testament of keyboard music", in comparison to Bach's WTC, the "Old Testament".

Anyway, the only complete set I have is Artur Schnabel, which I highly recommend, but the sound is rough. I'm debating between Kempff and Brendel for my second set. I'll probably stop after two.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Jeno Jando's Liszt is indeed remarkably good. As is his Bartok, but nobody there compares favourably to Zoltan Kocsis...

I am currently really enjoying the Paul Lewis set, these are consistently good. Not many fireworks (emphasis on the absence of "artifice"!) Perhaps these are the best around at the moment?

The obvious sadness that Gilels never completed his set will never go away....his near-complete DGG cycle is wonderful.

Beyond that I love Arrau, a superb set.

But I still find the most satisfying I have is the cycle done by John Lill. It just works for me from Op.2 to 111....


----------



## starthrower

I don't think I'll ever buy another complete cycle. None of them are satisfying on all 32 sonatas. If you choose one set in good sound like Arrau or Gilels, you can buy some used single discs for the performances you don't like. And Gilels is missing a couple sonatas. I like my Louis Lortie set, and I filled in with some Gilels, Glenn Gould, Kovacevich, and O'Conor. And if I already mentioned this just slap me. I've taken too many pain meds.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

starthrower said:


> I don't think I'll ever buy another complete cycle. None of them are satisfying on all 32 sonatas. If you choose one set in good sound like Arrau or Gilels, you can buy some used single discs for the performances you don't like. And Gilels is missing a couple sonatas. I like my Louis Lortie set, and I filled in with some Gilels, Glenn Gould, Kovacevich, and O'Conor. And if I already mentioned this just slap me. I've taken too many pain meds.


I would recommend the Lortie set to anyone, especially those who want more personality than Brendel but insist on a complete set, which Gilels does not provide. Supplement with some classic performances of the "heavy hitter" sonatas by Serkin, Gilels, Gould, Solomon, Richter, etc. and I would be satisfied if I was into physically purchasing music. As I only listen via streaming, I have compared a variety of performers but I find myself returning to Lortie for some of the most creative pianism around.


----------



## KenOC

I gravitate to Andras Schiff, Gilels (not quite complete), Buchbinder, and Stewart Goodyear. Some others as well! Some of these artists have their own styles, and individual sonatas may be my choice from various pianists on any given day.


----------



## regnaDkciN

gardibolt said:


> Arrau and Annie Fischer would be at the very top of my lists.
> 
> The well-regarded John O'Conor set is now out of print but is occasionally available cheaply (I got mine used for $12 for the whole box).


Amazed it took until page 5 before someone mentioned Fischer, since she seems to have quite a devoted (one might say "fanatical") following.

And any reactions to the recent Igor Levit set that seems to be winning every award imaginable (for what that's worth)?


----------



## wkasimer

regnaDkciN said:


> And any reactions to the recent Igor Levit set that seems to be winning every award imaginable (for what that's worth)?


It was David Hurwitz's choice for a modern recording. I haven't heard enough of it to comment.


----------



## VitellioScarpia

wkasimer said:


> It was David Hurwitz's choice for a modern recording. I haven't heard enough of it to comment.


I have the collection of late sonatas that Levit recorded a few years ago after reading so many accolades. It left me cold. The pianism is fantastic but I did not hear anything personal. It was a "safe" recording. It reminded me of the Paul Lewis which was a disappointment after reading so many good reviews when it came out. I have tired of the Brendel/Goode aseptic approach...


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Agree about Levit. I wish I could play even one tenth as well as he can but, if I could, I'd make very different use of it.


----------



## realdealblues

VitellioScarpia said:


> I have the collection of late sonatas that Levit recorded a few years ago after reading so many accolades. It left me cold. The pianism is fantastic but I did not hear anything personal. It was a "safe" recording. It reminded me of the Paul Lewis which was a disappointment after reading so many good reviews when it came out. I have tired of the Brendel/Goode aseptic approach...


I think Levit's cycle is more classically infused so it doesn't have as much personality as say someone like Arrau who is on the opposite end of the spectrum to me, but I wouldn't consider it "safe" in the way of Lewis or Brendel is. Levit's amazingly clear playing and sonority brings out more inner details and phrasing lines marked in the scores than anyone I think I have heard in a complete cycle. I think Levit was really concerned with bringing many of those details to life which makes it easy to overlook it as being something that isn't personal but I think that is his personality. Being able to actually articulate some of those rhythms, syncopation, off beat accents, etc. with that clarity and detail without making anything sound micromanaged is his style. They aren't stylized just to try to be stylish or different. It's really trying to get to the fine details at the heart of the scores and bring them to life without sounding like a computer or a robot. He might toss stuff off so easily that it sounds like he isn't struggling to play it but I can't fault him for being that virtuosic.


----------



## Helgi

So I'm listening to Korstick on Spotify, currently playing _Der Vampyr_ 









This is Op. 27/1 btw.


----------

